# HP Officejet J4580 All-in-one w Mac book pro



## Nicoleyiu (Jan 27, 2011)

I have recently purchased HP Officejet J4580 All-in-one and it doesn't work with my Mac book pro. My macbook is version 10.6.6. Mac OSX. I have no idea what that means but how can I work the HP printer scanner with my mac? 


Thank you so much!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you install the current driver ?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 29, 2011)

In 10.6, if you connect that printer, turn it on, then run your Software Update, you should see an update for your HP OfficeJet J4580. It's on the list as supported under that latest update: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669


----------

